# Hired as a driver without attending an onboarding session.



## Nomadsier (Oct 15, 2016)

Did the entire process through the app. Can I just pick up a block and start? After watching the videos in the app, I'm left to believe I need a reflective vest to pick up from the facility. Will I be receiving a package from Amazon providing this? Any insight or tips would be amazing. The image is the email I got after my background check passed. I'm based in Las Vegas. Thank you!


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

Nomadsier said:


> Did the entire process through the app. Can I just pick up a block and start? After watching the videos in the app, I'm left to believe I need a reflective vest to pick up from the facility. Will I be receiving a package from Amazon providing this? Any insight or tips would be amazing. The image is the email I got after my background check passed. I'm based in Las Vegas. Thank you!


You're good to go. You can actually begin the process of refreshing your phone now, or wait until the 10:00 p.m. lotto.

Vests are provided at the warehouse, however, I suggest you buy or get your own. Those vests that you borrow from the warehouse I use to work come from associates at the warehouse that forget to bring or lost their vests in some way or the other. They're usually stained and smell.


----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

My friend did the same and his account got cancelled after a week


----------



## Nomadsier (Oct 15, 2016)

uberbomber said:


> You're good to go. You can actually begin the process of refreshing your phone now, or wait until the 10:00 p.m. lotto.
> 
> Vests are provided at the warehouse, however, I suggest you buy or get your own. Those vests that you borrow from the warehouse I use to work come from associates at the warehouse that forget to bring or lost their vests in some way or the other. They're usually stained and smell.


Thank you for your response. I do have a vest that I will bring.


----------



## Nomadsier (Oct 15, 2016)

Amazonflexa said:


> My friend did the same and his account got cancelled after a week


Thanks for the response. Hopefully I don't have the same fate.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

what's an onboarding session? 

All I had to do is watch all the videos and I got accepted once my background check was cleared. They never gave me the option to join an onboarding session.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same here (Chicago). I think the onboarding process, like the Flex app, are in a state of flux and a lot of info flying around is out of date. I got an email after doing the online 'survey' and video about some optional Q&A webinars, but didn't bother.... because optional.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

The onboarding session is where you get the link to the app in general. It is the webinar that you get the information to through the survey once you sign up. If you are already cleared for your background and was able to set up your ability, you should be good to go when you are able to choose a warehouse. If you go the link to the app some other way, like through a friend who just got it, it is not the right way and could be illegal since only those that go through the session is supposed to have it.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I showed up for my first 4 hour shift this morning, identified myself as new and that this was my first full block - they immediately threw me a brand new vest in the new bag... I just bought a new one on eBay anyway because I really want a pocket on the outside so I have some place to hold my phone while moving packages and not having to reach into pants every time... found a couple different ones on eBay with a velcro type pocket and grabbed one.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

Amazonflexa said:


> My friend did the same and his account got cancelled after a week


I know MANY people who have signed up directly through the app as early as February, and they still have an account.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Are we supposed to deliver in a vest? At my warehouse they leave the vests on the racks. You wear them while loading and then leave them back on the racks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Are we supposed to deliver in a vest? At my warehouse they leave the vests on the racks. You wear them while loading and then leave them back on the racks.


Its up to you. Some drivers say they have been questioned by people for driving around checking addresses and walking up to houses where overzealous neighbors wonder who they are.

I dont wear a vest as my warehouse doesnt require it. I do wear the lanyard they gave us.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

In our warehouse, we have lanyards and hats for delivery and we only have the vests while at the warehouse loading the packages. We usually just toss them on the pallet or the floor before we leave after we check out.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

The question is, how did you get the app in the first place? Maybe they changed policies and are giving the app out to anyone now, but when I signed up I had to go through an onboarding session before getting the link to the app. I know that at our location there were some deactivations because people were giving or selling the app to others and bypassing the onboarding session. If you got the app anywhere but directly from them, I would say you do risk deactivation, although there's also a chance they'll never catch on, either. But if they really want to get strict about it, all they need to do is compare the list of drivers to the list of people they actually invited to onboarding sessions.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Are we supposed to deliver in a vest? At my warehouse they leave the vests on the racks. You wear them while loading and then leave them back on the racks.


I wear my own vest at night for safety reason. Also it helps people identify you in dark streets when you walking up to find numbers to the address you trying to deliver.


----------

